
What a Tesla looks like after 100,000 Miles - doener
https://medium.com/@SteveSasman/how-i-used-abused-my-tesla-what-a-tesla-looks-like-after-100-000-miles-a-48-state-road-trip-6b6ae66b3c10#.6m9e2wsc9
======
paulpauper
reading this makes me want to buy one

